# Bad Vet?



## ksand24 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hello all,
Gill is 13 weeks and weighs 25 LBS. My breeder gave me Nu-vet vitamins for him to take every day, and I have been feeding him Wellness Core Puppy formula. I chose this dog food from its high rating on dog food advisor, and wanted a higher quality food than purina. 
When I took him to the vet for shots, she was skeptical about his size and what I was feeding him, told me she never heard of nu-vet supplements, then handed me a brochure for Royal Canin dog food (which they sold in the waiting room). She also tried to sell me giardia vaccine, tick vaccine, told me he had a yeast infection in his ear and needed $100 ear drops, and a microchip.
The other vet I saw previous told me not to chip him until a little older because of loose skin. I only went to this new vet because I was in the area and he was due for his next round of shots.

IS WELLNESS FOOD OKAY or was I just being suckered into spending money with them? His size looks great to me, and I get a ton of comments on how well proportioned and great he looks. Thoughts?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ask your regular vet about recommendations made by the other vet.
Some vets try and push everything under the sun, you'd think they need you to help make their yacht payments. I haven't found this to be the case most of time, but like any other profession there is going to be some bad apples.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd run far far away from that vet. 

I can't speak to the quality of your food choice other than that I've also heard good things about it. Royal Canin is one of a number of companies that gives vets money and other benefits to push their products. I'm personally very skeptical of that sort of affiliate/commercial relationship when it comes to medical or nutritional advice. If you're happy with the ingredients and he is digesting it well (which you determine by looking at his stools,yay!) then go forth and confidently feed it.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I too would shy far away from a Vet that took advantage of every avenue of Health as a Sales Op. 
I can only see dollar signs unnecessarily clicking away. and fear of poor quality care


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

I would not use this vet. Not because of what he said or did, but because of the way that you feel about it. You should have complete trust in your vet and feeling skeptical about him is not a good basis for a relationship.

Bob


----------



## cwood8656 (Jan 7, 2013)

I'd look for another vet.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Microchip, I don't know about the loose skin as Dharma came from the breeder done already. I tend to never get the food the vet suggests at the office. If I choose to take the advice given I will get it at a specialty supply store as both of my cats and my V go to the same vet. I trust our vet but some of the things I was told I have questioned. Example a false positive for lyme disease in the spring. Further testing to be on the safe side even though she wasn't anywhere she could have picked up ticks and she is always checked over. Definitely a good relationship with the vet is essential.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

MCD said:


> Example a false positive for lyme disease in the spring. Further testing to be on the safe side even though she wasn't anywhere she could have picked up ticks and she is always checked over. Definitely a good relationship with the vet is essential.


As a side note to MCD's mention of ticks, for those in Ontario (though it certainly applies elsewhere) - I would not assume* any* area to be tick free. Southwestern Ontario, and Southeastern Ontario have strong tick populations, and as weather patterns change, and animals (birds, deer, etc) migrate, the ticks come with them and drop off. Ticks in nymph stage are near impossible to see, even when engorged. It is very possible that your dog could have had a tick on him/her without you noticing. You can even get them in winter (I pulled one off my OH last year at x-mas, and have got them from my own backyard in Toronto). Just be aware and do checks. There will likely continue to be a rise in these pests in the coming years. Best to keep an eye on your pets, children, and yourselves.


----------

